# Erstellen einer Jar-File



## Peter@Pan(Gast) (30. Jan 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein großes Problem. Meine Programme laufen zu 100% auf dem Emulator des KToolbar aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht eine Jar-File zu erzeugen um meine Programme auf Handy zu übertragen. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Stefan1200 (30. Jan 2004)

Das macht doch die KToolBar, oder nicht?
Du kannst bei der KToolBar im Menü sagen, das er dir ein süßes Päckchen machen soll, dann erstellt er dir die Jar und Jad Datei.


----------



## Peter@Pan(Gast) (2. Feb 2004)

Warum ich denn nie unter dem Menü-punkt package nachgesehen hab  ???:L .


----------

